# shooting in their yard?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone ever got into trouble for shooting in their yard?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Only when you have snotty neighbors that can't mind their business.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No problem when we have done it.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I do it all year long; I shoot out of my garage a few yards into my back yard. Neighbors don’t care but I do worry that the wrong person will see me as they drive by and complain to the city. Make sure that you can do it safe. You never know when an arrow might get away from you. I have a friend that aims his bow at the sky when he pulls it back. I don’t let him shoot at my house….


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot in my basement....


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It's not considered a firearm so I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is indeed illegal in most municipalities (not a firearm, but it is a dangerous weapon as most define it), but more importantly that is extremely stupid-unless by yard, you mean your own 4 acres with no one anywhere behind your target! I have shot for nearly twenty years, so I know all of the safety rules..., but what happens when your string loop slips or your release breaks or you hit a soft spot in your target....That is just such an unnecessary high risk. As a hunter myself, if my neighbor were to do that, I would ask nice once and then let the police deal with him. Flip the question and ask yourself if you would be okay with your neighbor shooting towards your house.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Houses less than 40 yds from my home, not safe to shoot outside. I have a 10 yd range in my basement. I can use the range on Hill AFB for my other shooting. I would be upset if my nieghbors were shooting in their backyards.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont think anyone asked if it was ok to shoot at people or houses. If you have a safe place to shoot do it, if not don't. Sometime or another you will have an arrow get away from you. Just like a gun a bow needs to be pointed in a safe direction all the time. I lost an arrow down at the eagle Mt shoot a few years ago. My loop pulled out at about half draw. I never found the arrow. you would be surprised to see all the holes that aren't in the targets at the local indoor range.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

When I lived in the house out in Magna, I'd shoot out back in the orchard or in the long 100 yd side yard the landlady had. Had a big block I'd shoot into or just whatever foam target I had to shoot into. never had a problem. Law enforcement used to drive up and down 8400 all the time and I never once had anyone say anything to me. Now if I'd missed and stuck one of the neighbors chickens or something, I could see there being an issue. Don't miss.... check your gear before you shoot to make sure its in good condition and you probably won't have any trouble. If you just have to pull so much weight on your bow that you have to be a gymnast to pull it back to full draw, then you're not doing yourself any favors and your neighbors and everyone else around you would probably prefer you go practice in the desert where there is nothing around for miles because sooner or later you are going to screw up and cut one loose, sticking something you had no intention of shooting. :?


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

i set up the block in front of the house and shoot away from any neighbors or street. I just shoot at my house  . i figure that if i have the distance to shoot away then i can also shoot at. I looked up the ordinances here in Orem. they simply state that as long as i am in my yard, not shooting over someone elses property nor on public property; or puting someone in any danger, I'm cool to shoot.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

nope i live in the moutains the only clost neighbors house is 50 yards from mine but my backs usually to them and im shooting into the hill on the other side if my house then for stray arrows i have a bajillion acres of trees to stop any rouge arrows but even if a tree didnt stop them the direction i shoot is safe isnt a house in that direction for a few miles


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a 80yd range in my yard, but I can see that it would be a problem for most people. I do invite friends over to shoot once in a while, but I am getting a little tired of providing them targets. So if you have a buddy with an outdoor range and you shoot for free, Buy a 3d target once and a while.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I have an archery range set up in my yard,,,,,,

Here's my 50 yarder off the front poarch..[attachment=1:20y2pgpe]100_1559.jpg[/attachment:20y2pgpe]
And here's the target off the back deck,,,when we sight in rifles , the back hill is 300 yards.[attachment=0:20y2pgpe]100_1558.jpg[/attachment:20y2pgpe]


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I have shot for nearly twenty years, so I know all of the safety rules..., but what happens when your string loop slips or your release breaks or you hit a soft spot in your target....That is just such an unnecessary high risk.


I'd say if you think there's a high risk there, you don't know the safety rules at all.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have shot for nearly twenty years, so I know all of the safety rules..., but what happens when your string loop slips or your release breaks or you hit a soft spot in your target....That is just such an unnecessary high risk.
> ...


WOW!! So, may I safely deduce from your post that you believe it is safe to shoot in the average 1/4 acre lot (obviously Goofyelk has quite a nice spread that is not really a "yard")? If so, please share with me what "your" safety rules are! No one could possibly reasonably argue that shooting* towards *a home that is within even 50 yards is in compliance with "THE safety rules," but please convince me otherwise! 
I looked for just some random rules, they all would seem to support that you "don't know the safety rules at all."
http://www.archeryweb.com/archery/rules.htm
http://ezinearticles.com/?Safety-Tips-f ... &id=223436
I am sure that you can show us some better sources that support how shooting towards your neighbor's house is very low risk, but then again so is Russian Roulette, only 1 out of 6 times does a person get killed.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

have never had a problem with it...have only ever missed the target once and that was at 85 yards and I had 2 pieces of plywood behind the target...
...you should always inspect your gear to look for any damage or potential weakspots for your own safety first!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot from my front yard to my back yard...none of my neighbors care...in fact most come over and chat with me as i shoot...the 60 yarder is the hard one...I have to go across the street and stand on my neighbors front porch, shoot across the street and into the back yard... :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We shoot in my buddy drive way and no body cares around him. wait because they are all here illegal and don't want to get caught. We don't have any problems shooting. we can get 70 yards off the porch across they street and they told him we can shoot off there if we want.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have shot for nearly twenty years, so I know all of the safety rules..., but what happens when your string loop slips or your release breaks or you hit a soft spot in your target....That is just such an unnecessary high risk.
> ...


Don't give us that horse @#$# that only people don't know safety rules can have an arrow get away from them...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> WOW!! So, may I safely deduce from your post that you believe it is safe to shoot in the average 1/4 acre lot...


Of course it's safe. Doesn't require a 1/4 acre, either. Last night two of us gave a couple hundred novice shooters, including a few toddlers, a chance to shoot compound bows...and that was in the middle of a crowded community festival. Not the first time it's been done, either. Never had a mishap and sure never lost control of any arrows.

Obviously, shooting an apple off the neighbor kid's head or shooting without a backdrop is dangerous. But a nitwit with no more common sense than that is probably a menace whether he's shooting a bow or driving down the highway.

Fact is, with the right precautions, archery can safely take place just about anywhere.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!! So, may I safely deduce from your post that you believe it is safe to shoot in the average 1/4 acre lot...
> ...


I am going to have to side a little with Huge on this one in the sense that a shooting in a small backyard is not taking the "right precautions" IMO. I am not saying it can't be done, but there is no way I would shoot in my yard, the house are way too close and no matter how careful and how many precautions you take, people make mistakes. I have been out at a outdoor shooting range with several people. One of them accidentally hit the trigger on their release mid draw and the arrow shot way off into the distance. It was fine at the range, but in the backyard that is not good. Another person pulled their shot and it hit a rock and shot off to the side. I don't care if my neighbor was Fred Bear himself I would not want that in close proximity of houses in my neighborhood. Too many what if IMO.

I would just say use common sense, if you are nervous about it, don't do it. It is better to error on the side of caution that to regret it later. Many of the people in these posts that stated they shoot in their yards have big yards. Keep in mind how far and arrow can actually go if it was shot at a 45 degree angle, IMO that is someone of the safety zone.


----------

